

Startup Quote: Mark Suster, general partner, GRP Partners - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3293103725

======
raychancc
Individuals don’t build great companies, teams do.

\- Mark Suster (@msuster)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3293103725>

